# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  کسی لینک دانلود کتاب فیزیک مبانی داره؟

## pure_love

سلام بچه ها 
من ترم تابستون فیزیک 2 گرفتم.(رشته برقم)
استاد یه کتاب گفته بنام مبانی فیزیک - جلد سوم - الکتریسیته و مغناطیس - ویرایش ششم - ترجمه: دکتر گلستانی و دکتر بهار
گفته این کتاب بگیرید تمریناش حل کنید بیارین!نمیخواستم این کتاب بگیرم فقط واسه یه ماه!میخوام اگه کسی لینک دانلود داره لطفا بزاره برم دانلود کنم.
اینم لینک کتابه که واسه فروش گذاشتن : مبانی فیزیک (جلد سوم - ویرایش ششم)-|BASIR
مرسی بچه ها لطفا اگه هرکی لینک دانلودش داره بگه برم دانلود کنم.
تشکر

----------

